

Show HN: Want to learn iOS development? Apply to HackRocket - hackrocket
http://www.hackrocket.com/

======
wyen
Love the idea - I just applied. Can you please confirm whether this course
will be provided online or at a specific location (like DevBootcamp)?

~~~
hackrocket
The iOS Bootcamp will be all online to ensure that students can join the
program from anywhere in the world

------
news0025
Sounds great! I signed up for the newsletter - keep me posted!

